# HR20-100 DECA installation problem



## lordfam (Jul 8, 2004)

I had 2 HR20-100 dvrs and 1 H20 receiver going into my deca install on Sunday. The H20 was swapped out for an H24 during the installation, as expected.

The install was very tough, as the installer could not get any of the units to 'see' any of the others. In addition, one of the HR20 units would not light up the deca attached to it. Through equipment swaps we determined that the problem with the lights was emanating from the receiver, not a deca or the cabling.

In any case, after much trial and error, I suggested we run a cable from the SWiM directly to my router, based on posts I had seen here. After making this deca connection and numerous box resets, all units could see each of the dvr playlists, even though the lights on one of the decas remained unlit.

We were able to access and start watching recordings from each of the playlists on each box, so we called it a day and he left.

Last night was the first time I actually tried to watch a show that was sitting on the other HR20-100. After a few minutes, I started getting continous audio dropouts that made it all but impossible to watch. This is the same problem I had when I was trying to use the beta version over ethernet.

My hr20s are connected to my home network via Powerline adaptors. I had read various comments that Powerline was not sufficient for dvr sharing, so I gave up on the beta and decided to wait for the deca install. Unfortunately, as I said, I still have the same problem.

I have read here that there must be a cable from the SWiM to the router for an HR20-100 to work. Does that mean that I could not have a successful deca install if I did not have a home network in place?

If that is the case, do you know how D* would deal with the situation? They did not ask me if I had a router or network when I ordered the installation.

Is there any way to make the current configuration work, short of hardwiring the dvrs to the router? That is not a viable solution.

I am going to call D* shortly to let them know about the problem, but I would really like to hear your opinions and advice before I talk to them. Is this problem likely to be resolved by replacing the HR20-100 units? Do you think it may be caused by the one that won't light up the deca?

Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You need to have all the DECA LEDs lit and green.
The HR20-100 have been a bit tricky/troublesome to get to work.
You should be able to use a DECA to powerline to router, if you can't get the DECA to/at your router directly.


----------



## lordfam (Jul 8, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> You need to have all the DECA LEDs lit and green.
> The HR20-100 have been a bit tricky/troublesome to get to work.
> You should be able to use a DECA to powerline to router, if you can't get the DECA to/at your router directly.


The installer did run a cable from the dish to the router and attached it via a deca. The HR20-100 boxes have decas and are attached to the router via Powerline adapters. One deca has no lights lit up, but the playlist of the box it's attached to does show on the other two boxes.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

lordfam said:


> The installer did run a cable from the dish to the router and attached it via a deca. The HR20-100 boxes have decas and are attached to the router via Powerline adapters. One deca has no lights lit up, but the playlist of the box it's attached to does show on the other two boxes.


Why are you connecting the HR20-100s via powerline adapter if you have DECAs connected to them? That is probably the root of your problem. The DECA eliminated the need to use the powerline adapters.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lordfam said:


> The installer did run a cable from the dish to the router and attached it via a deca. The HR20-100 boxes have decas and are attached to the router via Powerline adapters. One deca has no lights lit up, but the playlist of the box it's attached to does show on the other two boxes.


 This doesn't make sense.
How can you have a DECA at your router and have the HR20-100s have DECA & are connected through powerline adapters to your router too?


----------



## lordfam (Jul 8, 2004)

That's what I love about this forum. Sometimes the right people respond and the clouds part to let the sun shine through.

The installer told me several times that his training consisted of watching a video. He was not aware of any issues specific to the HR20-100 and he probably did not know that the separate lan cable should be disconnected when the deca was installed. I didn't even think about it.

I suspect you have nailed down the source of the problem. I'll disconnect the direct ethernet connections from the boxes when I get home tonight.

Then, after I pull the plugs for 15 seconds and reboot them twice, I'll find out if this fixes the problem.

Many thanks to you both!


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

lordfam said:


> That's what I love about this forum. Sometimes the right people respond and the clouds part to let the sun shine through.
> 
> The installer told me several times that his training consisted of watching a video. He was not aware of any issues specific to the HR20-100 and he probably did not know that the separate lan cable should be disconnected when the deca was installed. I didn't even think about it.
> 
> ...


Remember to plug the network cables between the DECAs and the HR20-100s. You still need network cables connected to the HR20-100s from the DECAs.


----------



## lordfam (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder. There are actually two LAN cables plugged into each box right now. One from the DECA and one from the Powerline adapter.

I suspect this defaults to operating over the ethernet connection because both cables are attached, since I am having the same symptoms I had during the beta implementation.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh yeah, there's your problem right there. The second ethernet port on HR20-100s doesn't do anything. You need to plug the ethernet cable from the DECA into the port formerly occupied by your powerline adapters.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> [...] The second ethernet port on HR20-100s doesn't do anything [...]


As they say on the ranch, "That port's about as useful as teats on a bull!" :lol:


----------



## badgerdave (Dec 15, 2006)

If all else fails call DTV and tell them you are having problems on your H20-100s, that they are having trouble seeing the other boxes. They should authorize a swap for HR24s--at least that's what they did when I called. On my setup the HR20-100 would work at points and then suddenly not work. It was working by the time the Techs came back on Saturday, but they were authorized to swap and so they did.


----------



## lordfam (Jul 8, 2004)

badgerdave said:


> If all else fails call DTV and tell them you are having problems on your H20-100s, that they are having trouble seeing the other boxes. They should authorize a swap for HR24s--at least that's what they did when I called. On my setup the HR20-100 would work at points and then suddenly not work. It was working by the time the Techs came back on Saturday, but they were authorized to swap and so they did.


Actually, I was kind of hoping this would be the answer. I won't know until later if the dual LAN cables are really the problem, although it does seem likely. If the problem still exists, I'll be calling D* for sure.


----------



## lordfam (Jul 8, 2004)

Update -

The DECA ethernet cables were plugged into port 2 on each box. The network ethernet cables were still in port 1. So, I was operating in the beta configuration, which is why I had the symptoms I had.

I disconnected the network cables and plugged the DECA cables into port 1. The HR20 with the DECA that won't light up is no longer visible to the other HR20 or to the H24. That now makes sense. It needs to be replaced.

Now I am wondering if I need the cable/DECA from the SWiM to my router for anything other than VOD, given that I still will have one Hr20-100 in the mix. Any thoughts?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lordfam said:


> Update -
> 
> The DECA ethernet cables were plugged into port 2 on each box. The network ethernet cables were still in port 1. So, I was operating in the beta configuration, which is why I had the symptoms I had.
> 
> ...


You do need to have all the DECA LEDs lit and green.
If you don't, then "something is wrong" in your setup.
The HR20-100 has a sticky at the top of this forum for how it needs to be connected [since they're different than all the others].
Having a DECA to router bridge does help, but as happened with someone else today and their H24, waiting should/does get the other receivers to show up. It just takes longer without the DECA-router and then router handling the DHCP functions.


----------



## lordfam (Jul 8, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> You do need to have all the DECA LEDs lit and green.
> If you don't, then "something is wrong" in your setup.
> The HR20-100 has a sticky at the top of this forum for how it needs to be connected [since they're different than all the others].
> Having a DECA to router bridge does help, but as happened with someone else today and their H24, waiting should/does get the other receivers to show up. It just takes longer without the DECA-router and then router handling the DHCP functions.


During the installation, I actually printed the graphic from that sticky that shows how the HR20-100 needs to be connected and showed it to the installer. He confirmed to me that he had made those exact connections.

As it turned out, he didn't, because he connected the DECA ethernet cable to port 2, but the rest of it was correct.

Thank you for creating and posting such a great schematic. It couldn't be much clearer.


----------

